# Question on evinrude Icomm gauge



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mike.s said:


> Have a 2016 60hp Etec and have been slowly piecing together a single 2.5" Icomm digital gauge system w/gps and all the other cables/backbone that go with it. My current gps/chartplotter is not nmea 2000 compatible otherwise I would have just did it that way. Is the Icomm gauge system truly a plug and play or will I have to have evinrude program anything?


I believe it is plug and play. There is a harness/adapter piece that allows you to plug the N2K line into the motor, and from there you will run the N2K to the IComm gauge and Tee-in a power supply.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I believe it is plug and play. There is a harness/adapter piece that allows you to plug the N2K line into the motor, and from there you will run the N2K to the IComm gauge and Tee-in a power supply.


Thanks Whiskey


----------

